# Homemade Hiller......



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

My wooden hiller broke half way through planting my potatoes.After rummaging through the scrap pile,I was able to put this together.Works great.I'll build it for 3 pt hitch this winter.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

NBK, I just love innovation, Now it is easier to explain to she that must be obeyed, why I have a scrap pile.

That rig looks pretty easy to set up too!
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's pretty cool,NBK!Tim's on the right track,too,with the reason for the (I CAN'T call it JUNK!)salvage pile!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Doesn't have to be fancy long as it works...good on you.


----------

